# Lipliner and gloss rec for MAC Pink Nouveau lipstick??



## LatinaRose (Apr 18, 2008)

Hey all, I haven't been on in awhile, how have you all been?? I need a gloss and liner for Pink Nouveau please.  Prefer MAC so I can use my discount.  Thanks!!


----------



## contrabassoon (Apr 19, 2008)

If you can find Crystal Rose l/g use that one. If not, Cultured looks just as beautiful.


----------



## Fairybelle (Apr 19, 2008)

Subculture l/p, Beurre c/l, Clear l/g, Full for You p/g, and Prrr l/g all look nice with Pink Nouveau l/s


----------



## Girl about town (Apr 19, 2008)

dervish is cool with pink noveau lippy, i like the new viva glam vi se with it too, any pink looks fab with it really x


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Apr 20, 2008)

*i like it with Opal lustreglass , it brings out the lilac tones and its super sparkley, it looks soooo girly and hot! and dervish or subculture liner also.*


----------



## LatinaRose (Apr 25, 2008)

You girls rock, thanks!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Apr 25, 2008)

She Gold l/g!


----------

